

Review my app: MockupTiger - infocaptor
http://www.mockuptiger.com/wireframe/mockups/mt.php?x=DEMO

======
athst
Seems like a useful app and it works pretty well. Others have mentioned the
font, but in general I think if you worked with a designer on improving the
overally appearance and the design of the different elements, the app would
benefit greatly.

~~~
infocaptor
thank you. not being a designer I tried to keep it basic. Can you point out
any specific design/appearance issue. Is it the interface or the widgets?

~~~
athst
I was thinking primarily the widgets. I'd check out a program like Omnigraffle
or Visio to get a sense of the kind of objects they have there and see the
visual style that they are using. I am assuming this is kinda meant to be a
lightweight replacement for one of those.

------
cschmidt
Is there a grid at all? It make it hard to line things up. I was trying to
select more than one object, to try aligning, but I couldn't figure out how.
No shift click or option click or command click.

~~~
infocaptor
Thank you for trying it out The grid is there under the container section
<http://www.mockuptiger.com/how-to-build-table-grids> You can use the
rubberband to select multiple and then use the align buttons in the top
toolbar. You can use ctrl+click. Shift click is not supported.

~~~
cschmidt
Ah, sorry, I didn't mean a grid in a table. I meant a "snap to" grid so you
line up elements like you were using 960.gs, for example.

Also, control+click isn't working for me (Firefox 5/Mac).

~~~
infocaptor
ok, yes snap to grid will be added soon. It is there but not enabled for this
demo

------
skylervm
Seems like it could be useful with some polishing, but I can't get past the
Comic Sans.

~~~
infocaptor
@skylervm

You will be able to change the font. I just set the initial font but never got
to change it. sorry about that

------
infocaptor
Hi All, just released the beta

I made it easy for everyone to check it out. If you wish you can also download
the application on your desktop using this link <http://tinyurl.com/3f4rcco>

You can also register for the full access
<http://www.mockuptiger.com/wireframe/mockups/register.php>

Let me know what you think. :)

Thanks

------
infocaptor
Please use Firefox or chrome. IE is not supported as it uses HTML5 canvas
element. Sorry for the inconvenience

------
infocaptor
@cschmidt - Thank you for trying it out The grid is there under the container
section <http://www.mockuptiger.com/how-to-build-table-grids>

You can use the rubberband to select multiple and then use the align buttons
in the top toolbar.

You can use ctrl+click. Shift click is not supported.

------
infocaptor
What is a better handwritten font that I could use from this list?

[http://www.google.com/webfonts?subset=latin&category=han...](http://www.google.com/webfonts?subset=latin&category=handwriting)

------
Kwpolska
Remove comic sans and it will be awesome. Make use of Google WebFonts.

~~~
infocaptor
thanks very much. I will replace comic sans tonight :)

